# Safe Paints?



## Nibbles&Bullet (Aug 14, 2009)

My fiance and i are going to repaint our bird cage, and we were wondering what kind of paints are going to be safe for them, because we know how they constantly have to bite onto things for leverage and balance. Thanks


----------



## Peanutbutter (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm gonna show you what I have read... you can decide for yourself if you think its safe:
http://www.quakerparrots.com/forum/i...ode=linearplus : Direct Quotes from RUSTOLEUM & KRYLON. Rustoleum says they are safe if allowed to cure/offgas completely.
http://www.avianweb.com/refinishingcages.html Quotes again, along w/ directions.
http://www.birdboard.com/forum/bird-...cage-safe.html

another quote from Rustoleum: http://www.birdboard.com/forum/bird-...tml#post160463
and one more from Krylon: http://www.birdboard.com/forum/bird-...tml#post159290 --very interesting


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

This paint my Dad used for the walls http://www.mythicpaint.com/ Iam not sure if I would use it on a cage. I personally would just save up for another cage


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I used Krylon H2O it peeled off the next day 

But i know people who's used it with no problems at all 

Supposed to be any thing "kid safe" is bird safe if a paint shows a mother holding a childs hand its safe to use - how ever I looked for a very long time and NEVER seen paint with that pic on it


----------



## Peanutbutter (Jun 29, 2009)

I just realized some of my links are broken. http://www.birdboard.com/forum/bird-board-discussion/18834-found-interesting.html


atvchick- in the last link I listed it was an email from Krylon addressing the child paint safety:
Thank you for visiting our Krylon website, we appreciate your interest
in
our products.

Currently Krylon does not manufacture a paint or clear finish that is
FDA
approved.

The Krylon Kid's Tuff is made specifically for children's furniture,
cribs,
and toys. Here again, Krylon does not manufacture a paint coating,
including the Kids Tuff, that is FDA approved. We do not perform
animal
testing and thus cannot test for incidental ingestion. However, based
on
results of comparative studies and the chemicals used in the Kid's
Tuff, we
know the dry film to be non-toxic (the sum of the ingredients used in
the
Kid's Tuff are non-toxic).

An FDA approval is important in terms of whether a product film is safe
for
incidental ingestion. We do not want to introduce large film particles
into the digestion system. As long as the infant or toddler is not
teething on the substrate it should not be a factor.

Most Krylon aerosol paint coatings are fully cured in 7 days, depending
upon temperature & humidity. Once cured, the paint film is considered
inert and is no longer releasing toxins or chemicals (the solvent
evaporates/flashes from the film and leaves behind an inert film).

Alternative Coating:
You may want to consider using a product manufactured by Liberon at
1-800-245-5611 (www.woodfinishsupply.com) or Mohawk at 1-800-545-0047
(www.mohawk-finishing.com). Both Liberon and Mohawk manufacture
coatings
that are safe for infant furniture, high chairs, recreational objects
(games, puzzles, children's toys) salad bowls, wooden utensils,
chopping/butcher blocks, and food preparation surfaces. These coatings
are
tested safe for ingestion and are specialized for this industry.

Thank you for you inquiry.

Sincerely,

Brian
Krylon Technical Service

and here is the response from rustoleum


Jim-
The only product that might be "metal free" in the strictest sense
would be
an acrylic clear; almost all of our products have metallic compounds as
pigment. For example white paint will have titanium dioxide, beiges and
browns will have iron oxides, etc. But these compounds bind up the
metal;
only the metallic finishes and Galvanizing compounds have actual
elemental
"pure metal" in them.

If the mesh is bare galvanized, then it has a layer of zinc on it; we
would
recommend using a latex primer like the 8781 Aluminum Primer as a coat
if
you're using the Stops Rust topcoats. The resin used in the Stops Rust
finishes has a chemical reaction with zinc if they touch each other.



Rick Braunshausen, Technical Service Team

Rust-Oleum Corporation� 11 Hawthorn Parkway� Vernon Hills, IL 60061�
Ph
(877) 385.8155� Fax (847) 816.2330� MSDS:www.rustoleum.com
VirtualSolutions 

(Thanks OP jimpierce7)


----------



## Nibbles&Bullet (Aug 14, 2009)

well thanks for your comments...we would buy another cage, but this one is just sooo perfect and fits exactly where we want it. If i do happen to come across paint that i know is safe for them...i will def let you all know


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Please do. IMO the only safe way is to have it professionally powder coated. I have read of many tragic stories of birds dying from toxicity from chewing paint, the unsafe at times metals that are under the paint and chewing on rust.


----------



## Nibbles&Bullet (Aug 14, 2009)

oh well i dont want that...im still looking ive been too busy with horseshows and training and such...but im still on it


----------

